# Chlorella vs. Spirulina....or both?



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm putting this in the health section rather then the food section since the main point of feeding both Spirulina and Chlorella is primarily for health purposes. 

Anyways, my question is about which one I should feed and how often, or if I should give both?

My reasoning is because my dog is getting poison(basically) both internally and externally this summer by me giving him his tick and flea preventative and his heartworm meds. So I would like to be able to give him something to help keep him healthy and to helpprotect him from these toxins he'll be exposed to as best as possible. 

I'm already giving him Sam-e and milk thistle during the weeks that he gets the Frontline. I haven't started him on heartworm yet but he's going to the vets this week to get his annual CBC/chem and I'll be waiting for the results and then starting him on that. 

Sadly, he also needs his Rabies Vaccination and I'm thinking I'll wait two weeks after that to start him on the heartworm and I'll start giving him either spirulina and/or chlorella this week or next. 

I'm also debating about stopping the Frontline and just spraying him down with ACV every time before I take him out and rubbing him down with diatomaceous earth and checking him over for ticks every night. My only issue with that is that he has already had Lymes once and also Anaplasmosis once. We have woods right behind my house and the backyard isn't fenced so deer and a mulititude of other little critters come travelling through my yard daily so ticks are a pain in the butt. I'm not willing to risk the heartworm so that's not giving the meds isn't an option for me. 

Anyways, any advice about the use of either of those or even another option would be greatly appreciated. =)


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

Both spirulina and chlorella are great things to give but it's more just for good general health rather than reversing the effect of poisons. It's like drinking bleach and then taking a multivitamin, lol.

I don't know how comfortable you are with natural options, nor how bad your area is, but I'm just going to give you my two cents based on my experience.

This is a recipe for a bug powder my family has used for a long time (close to 2 decades) and its probably one of the most popular natural flee and tick insecticides (garlic pills and essential oils aren't insecticides just somewhat ineffective repellants) 

1 part diatomaceous earth

1 part neem powder

1 part yarrow flower powder

Dusted bi weekly and after swims, it both kills ticks BEFORE THEY CAN TRANSMIT LYME, it repels insects in general, and Mosquitos lock. 

It's prevented the need for the meds with our dogs.

Don't bother with the acv, it won't add anything to the mix.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I'm definitely going to copy that down and try it with my dog. I thought that with the ACV it's supposed to deter mosquitoes and ticks as well because they don't like the taste or something, I can't quite recall the reasoning behind it at the moment. 

As far as spirulina and chlorella, I've seen it recommended for use after exposure to radiation(microwaves and all that), cig smoke, chemo, esc. They're supposed to both be good for detoxing the body and in one blog written by a nutritionist and herbalist she recommended giving both during treatment with flea and tick preventatives. So I would like to give them but I just wanted to get some opinions and to see if anyone else uses them and if they had noticed any improvement in their dogs health. Plus, I'm not quite sure if your supposed to use both together or just one and which one is better since they're both so similar yet each have their own unique qualities. 

If anything it will just give me peace of mind over the summer to know that I'm giving my dog something to improve his health and help his body detox from the heartworm meds. I'm pretty determined to try an all natural alternative to the tick preventative and I'm really hoping that your recipe works because the ticks here are horrible. So I'll give it a try and hope for the best. =]


----------



## Tuco (Jun 16, 2013)

xoxluvablexox said:


> Thank you for the reply. I'm definitely going to copy that down and try it with my dog. I thought that with the ACV it's supposed to deter mosquitoes and ticks as well because they don't like the taste or something, I can't quite recall the reasoning behind it at the moment.
> 
> As far as spirulina and chlorella, I've seen it recommended for use after exposure to radiation(microwaves and all that), cig smoke, chemo, esc. They're supposed to both be good for detoxing the body and in one blog written by a nutritionist and herbalist she recommended giving both during treatment with flea and tick preventatives. So I would like to give them but I just wanted to get some opinions and to see if anyone else uses them and if they had noticed any improvement in their dogs health. Plus, I'm not quite sure if your supposed to use both together or just one and which one is better since they're both so similar yet each have their own unique qualities.
> 
> If anything it will just give me peace of mind over the summer to know that I'm giving my dog something to improve his health and help his body detox from the heartworm meds. I'm pretty determined to try an all natural alternative to the tick preventative and I'm really hoping that your recipe works because the ticks here are horrible. So I'll give it a try and hope for the best. =]


Honestly just feed healthy, feed raw diet if you can, anything spirulina and chlorllela will do, a raw diet will improve far more. They are just greens, hell, I take them in my greens powder on a daily basis, they certainly aren't a miracle detox.

As for the acv, yes it tastes bad, but not only do the neem and yarrow taste horrible to them, but they burn and dehydrate them from the inside and out. What would deter you more, nasty tasting cheese, or an acid fondue burning you from the inside out? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlbertaLab (Feb 13, 2013)

I take chlorella and give my dogs their dosage too. While I haven't seen anything miraculous, it does seem to help their overall health.  Plus it keeps them/us regular.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm hearing really good things about the effectiveness of this: http://www.shootag.com


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Instead of making a new thread I'll just update this one and add in another question. 

So, I took my dog in to get his blood work and I'll be receiving the results tomorrow. He'll be going in for his rabies then. I need to double check to make sure it is Thimerosal free first since the person behind the counter didn't know and I didn't actually see the vet since he'll be getting the check up and rabies at the same time after the results are in. 

I've decided to stop giving any flea & tick preventative and to start only giving my dog a "safeheart" dose of heartworm meds. I'm going to be giving Sentinal since they don't make the Interceptor anymore. I'm pretty upset about the fact that it has a flea preventative in it but I guess that's my best option at the moment. He'll be getting the dosage for up to 10lbs which is 2.3mg of Milbemycin Oxime which has been proven to be effective at preventing heartworm in dogs up to 50lbs. He's only 5lbs over the limit anyways. 

Does anyone use Sentinal or have anything negative to say about it? I would like to know if there's anything I should be warned about the product before I go to buy it online (since my vet doesn't carry it). 

I've decided to go get the Nutrex Natural Spirulina for my dog. I'm not sure if it really matters that it's not specifically for dogs but I'm going to have to do some math to make sure he won't be getting too many vitamins or minerals with the use of that, nupro, and his premade raw. 

Anyone use the Nutrex Spirulina? Would you recommend it? 

Finely (lol), I'm having issues finding a Chlorella product that is made from a trusted (IMO) brand at the Vitamin Shoppe. So, if anyone could recommend a chlorella supplement that's made from a trusted and quality brand that would be really helpful. =]

Sorry I'm going to need to add another question, I'm looking for dosages for Spirulina and I'm having some difficulties finding any answers. I'm seeing 2 grams for small dogs on some websites and then other websites that say 1/4 of a teaspoon per lb of food. Well I'm pretty sure in most cases the 2 grams equals out to be about a 1/4 of a teaspoon when it comes to herbs. If I were to follow the 1/4tsp per lb of food I would be giving my dog 1/4 of a tsp over the course of 4 days. Since my dog is only 15lbs I don't want to upset his stomach though so If anyone has better answers for the dosage that would be great.


----------



## AmyMarie (Jun 26, 2013)

All of this information should be addressed to your vet and he/she should be able to answer your questions (dosage, etc). If not, contact a holistic vet or someone who practices it. It has become very popular the last couple years due to the adverse reactions many pets are now having to the pesticides in the flea & tick preventatives. The change in global warming and weather issues have made many of the vector preventatives lose their effectiveness (Heartguard and Frontline are useless now in the Mississippi Valley and moving northward). The concoction of diatomaceous earth
is popular up north and has been used in the Canadian region for years. The only thing is that down here farther south, it has been shown to be less effective. A friend of mine used that for a long time and her dog ended up with Lyme disease anyway. Always remember that nothing is 100%. Weather you decide to go all natural or use the vet-recommended products, checking your dog/pet and going over him EVERY TIME he comes in from going outside (either if it's for 5 minutes or 5 hours) adds to a healthy and vector-free pet.

I adopted an older chihuahua in 05' who was already on death row at the shelter cause she was estimated between 10-12. The only reason I ever took her to the vet is when she became ill with a stomach virus and again when she ripped her nail out and it needed to be cauterized. No vaccines, got her 3 yr rabies once and she was never on heartworm preventative and no topicals for fleas & ticks. She was an inside dog due to her age and used a litter box. She lived to be 21-22. Nuff said! But on the other hand, I have recently adopted a younger yorkie mix and because this dog is housetrained and goes outside, I have chosen heartworm meds, topical flea & tick preventative (Vector 3D) and a Brewers Yeast w/ Garlic and B-Vitamins added to the mix. Not only does that help with fleas, it has helped in giving him a healthy coat and less dry skin.

It is all a matter of preference and each situation is different (as shown above by how I cared for my chihuahua -vs- my now yorkie mix). Lyme disease, West Nile Virus and Heartworm are at an all time high here in the northeast due to mild winters and the changes in climate. Even if I chose to keep my current dog on natural methods, the pesticides that the local state and county disease controls are spraying to control these vectors are still being consumed by us as humans and by our beloved pets.


----------

